# Bought a  Canon T3I



## Manman1220 (Apr 16, 2012)

I recently purchased a Canon T3I. I then upgraded from the basic lens to a 50mm f1.4. I also purchased a reflector, Speedlight 430 EX II, A filter, and diffuser. I'm looking into doing portrait photography, as well as senior portraits,  weddings, maternity photo's, and newborns. Any additional equipment you think I may need, or could recommend a better lens that I can use for mediium distances would be greatly appreciated. I'm simply trying to take something that has been a hobby of mine to the next level and trying to learn as much as I can about the world of photography. Thank you


----------



## Austin Greene (Apr 16, 2012)

Your on the right track, with good equipment and what appears to be a willingness to learn. I just hope that you don't plan to charge money anytime soon for your photos, especially since you haven't given us any to see. 

It may be me just being paranoid, but we see far too many people who think that as soon as they pick up a DSLR and see the "P" mode on the dial stands for "Professional - MAKE ME DEH MUNAYZ!" 

Make no mistake that is about as far from the truth as you can get. 

Now, assuming you aren't one of those people, my recommendations would be this: 
1. Read the manual. 
2. Read the manual again. (You think I'm kidding, but I'm not)
3. Don't listen to your family/friends when it comes to critique. 
4. Shoot, shoot, and shoot some more! Good photos only come with experience, and experience only comes with time spent behind the viewfinder. 


Best, 

Toga


----------



## Manman1220 (Apr 17, 2012)

In no way shape or form do I plan on charging people anytime  soon...There's so much to learn, and things to grasp before I'll ever  seek anyone paying me. Once I see my time and efforts start to pay off  then I'll take my talents to the streets then. If anything it will  simply be side money. But I got months, and months, of learning and  practicing, and getting better to do. I'm one of those that put a lot of  pressure on myself to get better. I get where your coming from though  when people think buying an expensive camera or equipment will make you a  professional and can charge. It doesn't happen overnight. I will  definitely began posting some of my work soon though. I know you guys  are critical but it will only help make me better. Any recommendations  for a mid range lens?


----------



## Austin Greene (Apr 17, 2012)

Sounds like your on the right track then! I absolutely love my 55-250 on my T3i for wildlife photography. A lot of people give it a hard time, but if you get to know it you can really take some incredible shots. Here's a set of some of mine that aren't too too bad. 
Canon 55-250mm f/4-5.6 - a set on Flickr


----------

